# Whites, How long to bulk age



## harleydmn (Mar 15, 2013)

I did 2 juice buckets from CA last Sept., how long do you recommend bulk aging before I bottle?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 15, 2013)

What varieties?

I ask because an oaked or battonaged chard is a tad different from say a sauv blanc..

And when you bottle them, do you plan to start drinking them? Is all the aging done "in bulk" or will you further age in bottles?

I'd give whites atleast a year, total aging, in most cases, although some can be consumed earlier


----------



## TonyP (Mar 15, 2013)

There's several points to your question. First, I believe most wine makers recommend bulk aging prior to bottling. How long is up to you, but three months is probably a good minimum. Beyond that, though, keep in mind that bottle aging isn't bad and isn't a whole lot different from bulk aging - if you've already bulk aged for a while.

My overall suggestion is to do a combination of 6 months (I know I'll hear about that.) and start drinking now and then to see how the wine's doing. You'll notice changes over time allowing you to learn for yourself about aging. One suggestion in this regard is to bottle some .375 bottles.

Finally, whether bulk or bottle aging, aim for around 55-59F.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2013)

TonyP said:


> My overall suggestion is to do a combination of 6 months (I know I'll hear about that.) and start drinking now and then to see how the wine's doing.
> Finally, whether bulk or bottle aging, aim for around 55-59F.


 
TonyP what the heck are you thinking? LMAO I had to say it! I agree with you though of course depending on the wine like a chardonnay. But I believe a lot of whites can be ready to drink in 6-9 months.


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 15, 2013)

I did a bucket of Sauvignon Blanc and a Pinot Grigio. It has been almost 6 months now, since it was mid Sept. when I got them. I could use the carboys for the Chilean that I am excited about. But it would be no big deal, I could make it through with what I have or buy 2 more. Not in any hurry to drink these, just want to wait and hopefully they turn out nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2013)

You could certainly bottle now. I'm assuming you cannot measure for S02. Depending on when you last added it I would add more now and bottle if your wine is clear. Are you going to filter and how do you bottle?


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 15, 2013)

I was going to filter and I just use the bottling wand. I added an 1/8 teaspoon of kmeta in Jan.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2013)

I would add 1/4 tsp of meta then filter and bottle. You'll probably lose about 10% of the free S02 during the process so I feel comfortable with that amount. Now the last thing you still need to do. Go now and go quick and buy those extra carboys anyways. Get a few extra pails of juice this Spring.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol Dan, you're a horrible influence!

+1 on the approx. meta addition for filtering + bottling


----------



## TonyP (Mar 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> TonyP what the heck are you thinking? LMAO I had to say it! I agree with you though of course depending on the wine like a chardonnay. But I believe a lot of whites can be ready to drink in 6-9 months.



Dan, not certain but I believe you didn't agree with me then seemed to say the same thing. Where was I off?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> TonyP what the heck are you thinking? LMAO I had to say it! I agree with you though of course depending on the wine like a chardonnay. But I believe a lot of whites can be ready to drink in 6-9 months.


 
Tony I believe he was agreeing right from the start, although you just never know about Dan!


----------



## Terry0220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Lol Dan, you're a horrible influence!
> 
> I agree,,,LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

TonyP, Grapeman is correct. I do agree with you!


----------



## tonyt (Mar 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> TonyP, Grapeman is correct. I do agree with you!



We need a "facetious" smiley. What would it look like?


----------



## tonyt (Mar 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> TonyP, Grapeman is correct. I do agree with you!



We need a "facetious" smiley. What would it look like?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

tonyt said:


> We need a "facetious" smiley. What would it look like?


----------

